# Kitty's new perfect 6.5 month old, 3 lb. bundle of love. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Who I will say is absolutely, positively, incredibly, adorable!!! Perfect in every way! He is 6 inches tall, 6 inches in length. Just got home this morning to join his handsome Brother AJ, and new family. 

I love him!!! :love7: He's gorgeous!!!!























































We need some naked shots too. They need to see his cute spots.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

His face is soooo young he still looks like a baby!!! I love him he's gorgeous and she deserves her perfect puppy!!!! 

Aj looks like a giant lol 

Congrats kitty and welcome link xxx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a doll! Congratulations!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww what a little sweetheart, I love the pic of his wee face in the purse! He's so precious, I just love him! Congratulations, Kitty!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't he darling!?!?!?! I adore him! And his breeder is incredible!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

iv just seen him on face book, worth the wait wouldnt you say


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is precious!! I love the one of him in the purse. He does have a baby face! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I love him, soooo pretty <3 xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg!!!! how small and adorable!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is absolutely perfect Kitty!! What a doll. And he's soooooooooo tiny! Just gorgeous!! I'm beyond thrilled for you and the breeder your found is incredible! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, just letting you know that I'm adding him to my "dog nappin'" list.  If I keep looking at his pics I'll be adding another Chi Wee, in a LC version. :lol: I love him!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Eeeeeps, he's just a lil dot! I gotta get outta' this thread. :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't he fantastic!! I keep looking at him in the purse. He's just perfect.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Isn't he fantastic!! I keep looking at him in the purse. He's just perfect.


He is!!! Incredible!! He's such a perfect, tiny little fella'! When she first sent me pics back a few weeks ago, I was instantly in love. I couldn't wait for her to get him home and introduce him. He is just so sweet! I'm so happy for you Kitty! You did awesome!!!! :daisy:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Who I will say is absolutely, positively, incredibly, adorable!!! Perfect in every way! He is 6 inches tall, 6 inches in length. Just got home this morning to join his handsome Brother AJ, and new family.
> 
> I love him!!! :love7: He's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes those little spots! they are so cute! 



Daisydoo said:


> His face is soooo young he still looks like a baby!!! I love him he's gorgeous and she deserves her perfect puppy!!!!
> 
> Aj looks like a giant lol
> 
> Congrats kitty and welcome link xxx


I know! and just imagine, AJ is a small dog at 4 pounds 6 ounces! so it really shows how tiny this boy is, he's so delicate his teeth are micro!



AC/DC Fan said:


> What a doll! Congratulations!!


Thanks!



foggy said:


> Awww what a little sweetheart, I love the pic of his wee face in the purse! He's so precious, I just love him! Congratulations, Kitty!!


Thanks Paula!



amandagalway said:


> iv just seen him on face book, worth the wait wouldnt you say


Yes absolutely.


2Cheese said:


> He is precious!! I love the one of him in the purse. He does have a baby face! Congrats!!!


He really does, he looks like a tiny teddy.



Lou_lou said:


> I love him, soooo pretty <3 xx


Thanks!



JRZL said:


> omg!!!! how small and adorable!!!





Brodysmom said:


> He is absolutely perfect Kitty!! What a doll. And he's soooooooooo tiny! Just gorgeous!! I'm beyond thrilled for you and the breeder your found is incredible! Definitely worth the wait!


Yes it was, and thanks I am really really happy with him, he's just a little baby doll.



TLI said:


> Kitty, just letting you know that I'm adding him to my "dog nappin'" list.  If I keep looking at his pics I'll be adding another Chi Wee, in a LC version. :lol: I love him!!!!


Ha ha! the long coat has grown on me, especially in this size!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, well torture me some more. More pics!!! :lol: (If I end up with a tiny LC, it's your fault!, lol)


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL just call me the enabler.. ha ha


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love him kitty  bring him as well when u come here LOL


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> He's gorgeous


Thank you!



pigeonsheep said:


> love him kitty  bring him as well when u come here LOL


LOL are you hatching a plan to pupnap him as well? :lol:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes lovely, congrats


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww....he is so adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Im so confused! I thought he was already home lol.

Congratulations anyway, he is gorgeous!! I just love his colouring


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, what a beautiful and tiny little boy.. Congratulations!


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG he is soooo cute


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

He is perfect !! Sooo Sweet and sooo Tiny.I Love His markings and what a perfect lil face ! :hello1::angel13::love4:


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

OHMYGOODNESS! he is so adorable!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

A perfect addition to your family. He is wonderful.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats Kitty! He is just adorable!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> LOL are you hatching a plan to pupnap him as well? :lol:


:lol: ill be huggin him till his eyes popout


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is adorable i just wanna give him little kisses


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks all! he's a good little guy, his house training seems really good so far! he just goes and uses the pee pads, because he is so wee I have been keeping him in a large pen in the living room so he is safe, He's very quiet until he sees my old Poodle, then he growls and gets all in a snit.. :lol: We have not figured out yet what he does not like about him, perhaps its just because he is not a Chi :lol:

I'm going to make another thread shortly about doggy stairs because I need some and the ones I have found are way too big for his short little legs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, you may have to have some stairs made. I think most of the stairs have a 6" step. Not only is it too hard for the wee ones to get up, but it scares them to death. I have a brand new pair sitting in my closet. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes thats exactly what I am seeing, the distance between the steps would have him pulling himself up over them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Yes thats exactly what I am seeing, the distance between the steps would have him pulling himself up over them.


Yep, they are really just too big for that size. You might be able to find some with a shorter step, but they are usually only like 14" tall or so. Kinda depends on what you are using them for. I looked for over a year, then decided to try them out anyway. I needed them almost 28" high off the ground. Let's just say that it was a waste of money. Chance couldn't even use them, and he's 2 inches taller than your baby. They are also so bulky. They just engulf a Chi that size, so they are very intimidating. Honestly, it really isn't very safe. I decided that I would try to find someone to make me a ramp and see if that works. Only problem is if you are using them in a bedroom, it might get in the way. But I was thinking if they are collapsible, you can just sit them up at night. Maybe that would be an option for you?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Just darling.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have steps that I got at Petco and the steps are 4 inches. They can only be used to get up on to a sofa though as there's only 3 steps, it wouldn't be tall enough for them to get up on a bed, if that is what you are looking for them for. The ones that are taller to get up on a bed are usually those huge plastic ones that seem slippery and the steps are like T said, about 6 inches, so way too big. Unfortunately, I never see the ones with the smaller steps in the taller size. Good luck finding a pair, kitty.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought the As Seen on TV Doggy Steps from petsmart with a 4" step, Godric took right to them, only 3 steps though as he's only allowed on the sofa with supervision. If I were to let the chi's on the bed i'd be afraid they'd break their necks  I have to climb into it for crying out loud!


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

are there breeders that you go to. how doeds that work/Do you recommend any rescue sites. I am thinking of getting another one.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Kitty, I'd wait on getting stairs etc until he settles in and you can see what he is able for, he should be well able for normal steps. Poppy was smaller than him at that age and flying up and down our normal stairs, she could do that when she was 2lbs. I can provide steps to help her climb on things but she just takes the shortest route  She is a feisty little thing and will do what she wants. When I put her in the car, the first thing she will do is jump onto the shelf behind the back seat to look out - obviously she doesn't stay there but that's some jump


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, here is how your baby will compare in height to the bottom stair of a 6" step. These are the ones that work for getting on the bed. 4 steps. I don't recommend this size for the wee ones, because they can get hurt easily. They lose footing, and you can end up with broken leg. Or if they lose footing at the top you could end up with not only a broken limb, but worse. Please look at the step options in person before you buy.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is so cute !


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Kitty, here is how your baby will compare in height to the bottom stair of a 6" step. These are the ones that work for getting on the bed. 4 steps. I don't recommend this size for the wee ones, because they can get hurt easily. They lose footing, and you can end up with broken leg. Or if they lose footing at the top you could end up with not only a broken limb, but worse. Please look at the step options in person before you buy.


Yes that is exactly it.
I looked at the ones at petsmart yesterday and I was thinking there is no way..... :lol:



cherper said:


> He is so cute !


Thanks! we kinda like him! :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> Kitty, I'd wait on getting stairs etc until he settles in and you can see what he is able for, he should be well able for normal steps. Poppy was smaller than him at that age and flying up and down our normal stairs, she could do that when she was 2lbs. I can provide steps to help her climb on things but she just takes the shortest route  She is a feisty little thing and will do what she wants. When I put her in the car, the first thing she will do is jump onto the shelf behind the back seat to look out - obviously she doesn't stay there but that's some jump


Hi

The issue is not his weight, actually the poor little gaffer is overweight right now, he was free fed with the other dogs at the breeders and really packed it on in his mid section, this is where the 3 pounds is coming from, I cannot even feel his ribs!! 

His legs are like little twigs and they are very short in fact he swims in AJ's xs clothes.
The pic T posted sums it up. I don't think he is ever going to be able to handle jumps and steps that longer legged Chi's can, he has very short legs when I measured his height he is just shy of 6 inches from the very top of the shoulder blades, I didn't just measure the legs.. hope that explains properly :lol:

Another thing I ETA is that some people here think AJ is "huge" (yes someone actually told me that :lol

AJ is a small Chi at 4 pounds and he is very lean and does not even have long legs! one of the smallest I had ever seen in person until I got this dog and now he looks like a giant in comparison you can see that in the pics T posted it's hilarious actually, weights do not always tell the whole story with these guys I find, body build is a huge part of it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Someone said AJ is huge?! What the heck!!! He's a little guy. 

And Link is ADORABLE!!! I can't imagine a dog that little. I think Brody is tiny and Link is half his size.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I'll be honest and say he is a lot smaller than I expected.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

he is so cute congrats!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, it just depends on their build. Link is a bitty fella', much smaller than the average Chi at that age. Weights don't really tell anything. Mine range in weight from 2 to 5 lbs., and because they are all so short, there is not a "significant" difference in their size. Even comparing Jade to Chance, yes, he is bigger, but does not appear "giant" in comparison. Link looks exactly the size I would know a 3 lb. Chi to look. Tiny! Within standard build, from what I'm familiar with, he is right on target in size and measurements. I wouldn't worry about his lil extra "fluff." He's still a baby, and as he lengthens and gets a bit more height it will all even out. Just feed as you and I talked about (a bit less than the breeder was). With him being such a tiny fella' at his age, you aren't going to get much more growth out of him. Maybe 1/2" inch in length and ½” height. He'll never be over 4 lbs., but with that said, I'm talking about a lil bitty tiny 4 lbs. 

Oh, and AJ is far from huge! Ignore that rubbish! I tried to prepare you for Link's size with size comparison pics, but it's just hard to believe until you actually see it in person. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Even tinies are feisty little things, I was just trying to point out that even if they are a tiny they are still dogs able for almost anything  Poppy was 2lbs 10oz at 6 1/2 months when she was spayed- she is now 3 lbs 4 oz and 7" to the shoulder at 11 months - she comes on hour or (two hour with a bit of a break) hikes, she refuses to be carried, she is a stubborn little git, she tears around and roughs up her brothers. They play chase out the garden and the speed of her has to be seen to be believed. There is nothing this girl can't do!!

I think Link will surprise you


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> AJ is a small Chi at 4 pounds and he is very lean and does not even have long legs! one of the smallest I had ever seen in person until I got this dog and now he looks like a giant in comparison you can see that in the pics T posted it's hilarious actually, weights do not always tell the whole story with these guys I find, body build is a huge part of it.


So true. I find body build to make the biggest difference in visual size over weight. I have seen 5 lbs Chi's that look smaller than some 4 lbs Chis, just due to their body type. 

Oh and it always makes me laugh when people call a 4 lb Chi huge. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh and it always makes me laugh when people call a 4 lb Chi huge. :lol:


I know right? especially when the dog they are holding or comparing it too is even bigger than 4 pounds while they try and tell you otherwise :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I take that back. :lol: I'm with them all the time, so I don't notice as much. I tried to take pics of them all together, but it didn't work. :lol: Anyway, there *is* a significant difference between Chance and Jade's size, but not as significant between Chance & Gia (my next to smallest). Lexie is very near to Gia's size. Chance needs to lose ½ lb. :wink: He’s getting too chubby! Maybe him and Link can go on a diet together? :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I know right? especially when the dog they are holding or comparing it too is even bigger than 4 pounds while they try and tell you otherwise :lol:


Kitty!!! 4 lbs.!?! I thought it was under 3 lbs.! :lol:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

He's adorable!

We have the 3 stairs ones from Petco that everyone mentioned to get on the couch.

We also have a 4 stair set that lets them get on/off our bed. They have felt feet so they do not move on the floor. I'm not sure how tall each step is but both Daisy and Roxy do them no problem. Daisy was able to go up them at about 3-4 months and down at 5 months. They are from Bed, Bath, and Beyond.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

People just do NOT get size and many are really dishonest. Kitty, you were lucky to find a breeder who weighed him on a scale and told you exactly what he weighed!

I've been on a walk with Brody and a lady came by with a Chi. Of course we stopped and chatted and she made a comment about how small Brody was (hers was quite a bit bigger and overweight) and she asked what he weighed. I said right at 5 pounds. She goes, "oh really? Well Spot here only weighs 3 1/2 pounds!" I was thinking what the heck lady?! ha ha! Her dog was noticeably bigger!!! There's just NO WAY that her dog weighed 3.5 pounds. I just nodded my head and we walked on. ha ha ha ha. Gotta laugh at some people!!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol you'll find people tell you aj is massive coz link is so small :roll: we were out walking today and someone yelled look at that tiny chihuahua and the massive one next to it I carried on walking!!!! 

How are they getting on???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> People just do NOT get size and many are really dishonest. Kitty, you were lucky to find a breeder who weighed him on a scale and told you exactly what he weighed!
> 
> I've been on a walk with Brody and a lady came by with a Chi. Of course we stopped and chatted and she made a comment about how small Brody was (hers was quite a bit bigger and overweight) and she asked what he weighed. I said right at 5 pounds. She goes, "oh really? Well Spot here only weighs 3 1/2 pounds!" I was thinking what the heck lady?! ha ha! Her dog was noticeably bigger!!! There's just NO WAY that her dog weighed 3.5 pounds. I just nodded my head and we walked on. ha ha ha ha. Gotta laugh at some people!!!


What really gets me though is, people make "you" (used in general context) out to be the idiot because you don't believe them.  If it looks to good to be true, IT IS! My 3.5 lb. Chi can still fit in a jacket pocket (not a shirt pocket) (and not a big ole' hoodie pocket)! Don't tell me that your Chi twice her size weighs 3 lbs.! Hello! I am not blind, nor stupid! :lol:


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

omg...kitty he is such a lil cutie...xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, take a pic of you holding him to where I can see his size up next to you.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Chance needs to lose ½ lb. :wink: He’s getting too chubby! Maybe him and Link can go on a diet together? :lol:


Deal! :lol:





TLI said:


> Kitty!!! 4 lbs.!?! I thought it was under 3 lbs.! :lol:





Brodysmom said:


> People just do NOT get size and many are really dishonest. Kitty, you were lucky to find a breeder who weighed him on a scale and told you exactly what he weighed!
> 
> I've been on a walk with Brody and a lady came by with a Chi. Of course we stopped and chatted and she made a comment about how small Brody was (hers was quite a bit bigger and overweight) and she asked what he weighed. I said right at 5 pounds. She goes, "oh really? Well Spot here only weighs 3 1/2 pounds!" I was thinking what the heck lady?! ha ha! Her dog was noticeably bigger!!! There's just NO WAY that her dog weighed 3.5 pounds. I just nodded my head and we walked on. ha ha ha ha. Gotta laugh at some people!!!


Yeah that kind of stuff drives me bonkers.



Guess said:


> He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!! x x x


Thanks!!



Daisydoo said:


> How are they getting on???


So far so good! they seem to really like each other.



lyndsey said:


> omg...kitty he is such a lil cutie...xx


Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Never mind on the holding him up to you for size reference pic. I saw one.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

You probably beat me to it.. LOL


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

oh my! Adorable.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He is adorable. I had to have stairs made for Zoey so she could get on the bed she still uses them. Congrats on your handsome little guy


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kay would you mind sharing the specifics you used to have them made? 
my biggest concern is my bed, it's very high off the ground.
He also needs help with the couch for obvious reasons.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I commented on Facebook too, but only saw the one of the purse. lol
He is just the sweetest wee baby!
You must be so glad things turned out the way they did, now that you have him in your life!
What is for you wont go by you eh. lol
Defo worth waiting for!!
Congrats! xxxxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition - he is adorable & I love his name. 

I bet he'll be able to do regular doggy stairs just fine. Heck if our uncoordinated 8 week old pups that weigh under 2lbs can manage them...I bet he can. hehe


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww so cute!!!


----------

